# ebay W-F another repop being sold as old



## hotrod62 (Apr 15, 2011)

THESE ARE COMMING UP ALL THE TIME. OLD ORIGINAL BICYCLE
http://cgi.ebay.com/WESTERN-FLYER-1...114?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aaa5f311a


----------



## ozzmonaut (Apr 15, 2011)

I like how the bike is located in Helen , GA, but the seller is located in Callaway, VA. Send your money to one state , then drive to another.


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, cool vintage spoke reflectors.  Just like back in the day


----------



## hotrod62 (Apr 17, 2011)

wow found another. just think of the poor people just starting out in this hobby and thinking they just bought a very nice 1955 original bicycle?????
http://cgi.ebay.com/1955-WESTERN-FL...465?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a65321a19


----------



## bmason (Apr 21, 2011)

hi everyone iv just got into bikes and ya cant get enough you have to ck out my wf all original i had to show it off lol
never been touched iv never seen one like this in anywhere maybe you could give me some more info thanks


----------



## kcrowe (Apr 21, 2011)

Yea I saw this yesterday too....I'm a "newbie" and I could tell it's a repop.  Criminal.  Someone may just buy that thing thinking it's the real thing.


----------



## bmason (Apr 21, 2011)

um im still confused im not sure if your talking to me or not i am new only a few weeks im not fake i came acrossed this bike 
last week and i had to take a chance everything iv looked into this bike is real if not please explain why 
does everyone really think im fake if so that may actually be better than i thought 
please anyone


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 21, 2011)

bmason,

I am pretty sure folks are referring to the ebay listed bike the thread is about and not yours that you inserted.
Your bike is a nice original and you'll probably get more info on it in the thread you yourself started.


----------



## bmason (Apr 21, 2011)

sir thank you very much im deff new to this i honestly never even use a computer sorry everyone
and i want to say my bad to kcrowe    im figuring this out hang in there everyone thay should prob put my training wheels back on lol


----------



## kcrowe (Apr 21, 2011)

definately not talking about yours bmason....no biggie, I'm a new guy myself.  

Ken


----------



## kcrowe (Apr 21, 2011)

ooops....forgot to say nice cosmic flyer bmason


----------



## bmason (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks sorry about the confusion im gettin it i lil more 
i really wanted to say thank you everybody for dilling with me can see how that can be very annoying
thanks  what do you think a real one would go for like mine its been driveing me crazy


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 23, 2011)

*Repop sold as original REPORT THE KOOK*

Neat to talk about it here on the forums, but how many of you have contacted either the seller or Ebay.  Could be the seller honestly did not know....doubtful with that particular bike.   But more importantly, the bidders need to know.  I reported his auction to Ebay after he ignored my email and let the auction remain.   

Get this bad person off of there!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...65&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 24, 2011)

I also reported the auction.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm in, also reported the item. I would hate to get taken on a bike deal.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 25, 2011)

This thing looks like it's going to sell. Also looks like Ebay is to automated to help anyone out.


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 25, 2011)

*Western Flyer Repop Scammer*

http://cgi.ebay.com/1955-WESTERN-FL...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a65321a19#ht_500wt_1156

Ebay is Truly worthless when it comes to protecting the public against crooks like the Florida scammer.  I just got off the phone with an Ebay "representative" after no response from Ebay regarding my 'report item' attempt at contacting them.   Bottom line, I have to furnish them proof from "Western Flyer" or have a Western Flyer representative contact ebay to advise them that the bicycle is indeed aftermarket and not from 1955.   Seller is a total bad person and has not responded to any of my emails that started out polite enough.   The Ebay rep was a total Beeyotch and by the end of the conversation it was apparent that anyone can LIE about ANYTHING on ebay and get away with it.   I feel like bidding on the bike to win, just to sue this MF.  Buyer beware to the max on Ebay as usual.


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 25, 2011)

Ebay has no interest in pulling contentious items, it's like taking money right out of their pockets and throwing it in the trash. It has ALWAYS been this way.
 That's one of the site's major flaws.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 25, 2011)

The guy actually returned my message! This was his response.         "Dear rustyspoke,I am just selling this for the friend of mine,thats all"


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow, that's kinda open-ended....

Edit:
 Seems like every item that's suspect on Ebay or C-list is just being sold "for a friend", so they have deniability and can take absolutely zero responsibility for the item they represent... "Hey mang, I know nuffin."


----------

